# Parenting Can Be Fun:) Tips/humour/videos



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

Just thought it would be nice to consolidate valuable parenting advice, tips, amazing experiences, articles or useful/funny videos here to make parenting fun. 

I'll start with these 2 videos that makes parenting cool, enjoy!

I am daddy and I know it - love this one! cool dad

"I'm a Daddy and I Know it" 2 + triplets (parody of "Sexy and I Know it") - YouTube

The parent rap

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200675716759619


----------



## in my tree (Jun 9, 2012)

The Parent Rap is hilarious! My "baby" is now 23 but not much has changed.


----------

